# The Result Of Squeezing Playdough!



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

I was desparate to come up with a really universally comfortable, ambidextrous, ergonomic sideshooter / traditional shooter so got a great ball of my sons playdough and gave a good squeeze and here are the results..... The padauk palmswell on the back allows you to really pull it into your hand and the finger grooves on the front secure it. Its chunky but those grooves scale it back down.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool deal, I always wondered what a slingshot would look like with a grip simulating the form of squeezed play dough, seriously who doesn't if they have kids









Now I know, and I like what I see.

LGD


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like it fits you hand well.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very cool! that looks awesome Matt


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome idea, and it looks comfy.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicely done.
Philly


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Cool deal, I always wondered what a slingshot would look like with a grip simulating the form of squeezed play dough, seriously who doesn't if they have kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted to do the same thing, using playdough for a template!!
great idea, and a beautiful shooter!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for the comments fellas i appreciate them.







I would like to try it in ebony and satinwood ceylon or something very yellow so it ended up like a huge bumble bee!!! i will definately be making it in other wood as it really is comfortable.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice job, looks really good. looks like the design i sent dayhiker but more chunky


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

First of all the combination of woods in that is wicked cool to look at. Second, I really go for a small frame that gives you enough leverage to pull the heaviest of bands. So, for me, that fork has it all. Great work.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice work. What kind of tools did you use to shape that?


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks again lads your very kind. It was cut with a scroll saw and shaped and carved with a linisher for the bulk sanding and a dremmel for the finer carving, a lot of fun to be honest, really enjoyed making this one. I will definately be doing more


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Sweeeeet! Love the colors and ergonomics!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

what blades do you use for your scroll saw, think you could send me a link via pm?


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi mate, they are off ebay. Made by Olsen, reverse tooth blades in various sizes. The one i used was a #9 for that one.


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Jst a quick update on this one. I just tried it with both singles and dtg and it shoots either really well. I myself prefer single bands as they will take a rabbit easily with a 10mm lead with an easier draw, i find i get more control with singles and with an even more lightweight pouch even better!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks a great shooter, I like the size, the anatomical shape and the selection of woods. Very good work.


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you very much sir


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

I finised this yesterday with a few good rubs of BLO and let it dry but just gave it a good coating with creamed bees wax and it seems to have brought the grain out in the bubinga really well, i think i will be using this again.


----------



## Shooter4829 (Jun 17, 2012)

i love it. that looks great mate.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

good job matt. that sling looks wonderful


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks fellas for the kind comments


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Your work is attractive and original. And very practical too. Top man!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Many thanks for your kind words they are appreciated.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice. That is what I call an Ergo.


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Many thanks curmudgeon


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chula la gordita!

Simpatica chubby, I like!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you very much chepo


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

, doublethumbsup


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is beautiful! Looks like a great fit in the hand.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks very comfortable, great work


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you very much fellas


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

If you don't mind, how did you make the indentions on the curve of your slingshot. They are really pretty triangle type intentations and I was wondering what tool/bit you used to do it.
Thanks alot!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

dkdude7 said:


> If you don't mind, how did you make the indentions on the curve of your slingshot. They are really pretty triangle type intentations and I was wondering what tool/bit you used to do it.
> Thanks alot!
> View attachment 21929


Thank you my friend. They are sanded out with a dremmel just using a small sanding drum on a slowish speed so you dont scorch the wood and altering the pressure you apply to sand deeper.


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Thank you my friend. They are sanded out with a dremmel just using a small sanding drum on a slowish speed so you dont scorch the wood and altering the pressure you apply to sand deeper.


Ok thanks! I will try this on my next slingshot and will post results!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

that was a great idea. I really like the results!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like this one!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you very much fellas, its amazing to get such kind feedback


----------

